# ده مشروعي (مشروع صالة مغطاة ) اريد تعليقاتكم



## معماري لاحقا (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ده مشروعي (صالة مغطاة ) اريد تعلقاتكم

السلام عليكم 
ااسف كل الاسف علي التأخير فانا لم اجد الملفات الخاصة بعد مافعلت اعادة ( استرجاع الملفات المحذوفة من جهازي ) بس الحمد لله اني لقيت الملفات وهذا هو المشروع هو علي 


http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=94955&id=692376278&saved#!/photo.php?pid=3849734&id=692376278





http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...hp?pid=3849735&id=692376278&fbid=376575631278





اللي محتاج البلانات او اللقطات ممكن يكتب ميله دا بعد اذن الادارة طبعا


----------



## s4m (22 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم صالة جميلة والي الامام ,الصور مش واضحة اوي بس كشكل عام جميلة جدا وذوق عالي في اختيار الالوان وتناسق اجمل في النسب والتناسب في الواجهة.


----------



## معماري لاحقا (22 مارس 2010)

اشكرك بشمهندس (اس فور ام) علي زوقك واحترامك اشكرك علي المرور


----------



## معماري لاحقا (10 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
ااسف كل الاسف علي التأخير فانا لم اجد الملفات الخاصة بعد مافعلت اعادة ( استرجاع الملفات المحذوفة من جهازي ) بس الحمد لله اني لقيت الملفات وهذا هو المشروع هو علي 


http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...4&id=692376278





http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...d=376575631278





اللي محتاج البلانات او اللقطات ممكن يكتب ميله دا بعد اذن الادارة طبعا 
اشكر كل واحد محترم دافع عني , واقول ربنا يهديك يلي سبتني*


----------



## arch_hamada (23 أغسطس 2010)

ألف شكر على الصور الجميلة


----------



## n kassem (10 نوفمبر 2010)

comment


----------



## mido_0103698403 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxz


----------



## zezozezo (29 أكتوبر 2011)

halaaa


----------



## salmoughrabi (31 أكتوبر 2011)

مممممممم


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (31 أكتوبر 2011)

معماري لاحقا قال:


> ده مشروعي (صالة مغطاة ) اريد تعلقاتكم
> 
> اللي محتاج البلانات او اللقطات ممكن يكتب ميله دا بعد اذن الادارة طبعا


أخي الحبيب جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتك وبخصوص وضع الإيميلات فإن ذلك لا يتوافق مع سياسة الملتقى, حتى يتم وضع جميع المشاركات على صفحات الملتقى ليستفيد منها باقي الأعضاء, بانتظار مالديك من جديد ومفيد دمت بخير.


----------



## محمدابونصير (31 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكر الاخ الزميل على المجهود العظيم ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## yasserlovers (15 فبراير 2012)

[email protected] ana a7tag el planat kteeeeeeeeeer awe awe awee wel Sec. wel waghaaaat pleaseeee wel ta3'teya beta3t elsala eelmo3'atah de pleaseeee


----------

